

Non Tech Co-Founders how to hire a dev team - bhanuprasad143
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141023002010-17725672-non-tech-founders-what-to-do-what-not-to-do 

======
bhanuprasad143
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141023002010-177256...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141023002010-17725672-non-
tech-founders-what-to-do-what-not-to-do?trk=prof-post)

